# What's with all these articles popping up?



## Nefertiti

I'm wondering what these are? Some of them don't even make sense or look like articles? Am I missing something?


----------



## gary

+ 1
I follow a link to a link. What's that all about?


----------



## marton

It's a fuzzy vendetta. Nothing to see here.


----------



## LampLight

Excuse please: What are you talking about? (No articles popping up here.)


----------



## milandro

LampLight said:


> Excuse please: What are you talking about? (No articles popping up here.)


+1..........don't know what you guys are talking about


----------



## trice

Check "today's posts." Several of them are labeled as articles.


----------



## milandro

alright,never paid any attention to labels


----------



## Pete Thomas

here a couple:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?141487-Article-Designer-Stubble-Dave-Weckl-Band

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...ot-Streaming-quot-by-Hans-Christian-Dellinger


----------



## milandro

I access the forum from a different access

http://www.saxontheweb.net/

and I click on the latest active forum threads .........that's probably why they aren't clear as articles to me (there must be a flag of some sort but I've never got round to identify those)


----------



## LampLight

Thanks guys, but I'm just not seeing them. I went to an article that Pete mentioned, then searched for posts by its OP (sknarl). The word "Article" prefaced the title in the search result. But when I search for posts by LampLight or in new posts, the word "Article" does not appear.

The plot thickens!


----------



## Pete Thomas

LampLight said:


> Thanks guys, but I'm just not seeing them. I went to an article that Pete mentioned, then searched for posts by its OP (sknarl). The word "Article" prefaced the title in the search result. But when I search for posts by LampLight or in new posts, the word "Article" does not appear.


But have you written any articles, or just forum posts?


----------



## LampLight

Pete Thomas said:


> But have you written any articles, or just forum posts?


No Pete, I have not. I didn't realize that only article writers were seeing them. Is that the case?


----------



## Nefertiti

LampLight said:


> No Pete, I have not. I didn't realize that only article writers were seeing them. Is that the case?


No, but you said you searched for posts by "lamplight" and didn't see any articles..............I see them in New Posts. There just happened to be a bunch last night and I thought it was weird as I don't see them to often. The ones I clicked on weren't articles and I had trouble figuring out what they were.


----------



## kcp

I'm not sur what's Harri's plan with these articles but whatever it is, it is not ready yet and yes, now and then we got people that don't know what they are doing and click on the "Promote to Article" button at the bottom left of a post (Perhaps thinking it's the reply button) and that explains why we got all kinds of articles that don't make sense. Now and then, there are also those idiots (excuse my French) that see an opportunity to publish their Marketplace ads as an article (I keep a very close eye on those, trust me, and I'm very mean with them)


----------



## LampLight

Nefertiti said:


> No, but you said you searched for posts by "lamplight" and didn't see any articles..............I see them in New Posts. There just happened to be a bunch last night and I thought it was weird as I don't see them to often. The ones I clicked on weren't articles and I had trouble figuring out what they were.


Ah. Thanks. Searching for posts by X (e.g., LampLight) returns a list of threads to which X (LampLight) has responded. Apparently one can't respond to articles and articles do not show up in lists of New Posts. I was confused because the "Article" that Pete referenced was returned in a list of posts by the OP of that "Article". Yours truly did not understand that this was part of the problem.


----------



## Pete Thomas

It's very confusing. What happens whenever there is a new article, a "post" automatically appears I think.

However in the next version of vBulletin (4.0.4) this has changed. It's actually worse because the posts about the articles appear, but only mods and admin can follow the links, everyone else get's a "You don't have permisssion..." notice.


----------



## gary

Thanks for clearing that up, Kim. Maybe that function should be disabled until Harri decides the best way to use it. Otherwise, every time someone reads a thread they think is important or has their pet topic, it'll be popping up as an article, which it is not. IMO either we'll read a thread we're interested in or we won't. We don't need, what in essence, will be double (or more) posting of the same threads.


----------



## Pete Thomas

gary said:


> We don't need, what in essence, will be double (or more) posting of the same threads.


Which is something being discussed quite forcefully on the vBulletin forums. We are not alone.


----------



## kcp

Believe me if I could disable the darn thing, I would have done that a long time ago... don't get me started on that, tho :Rant:


----------



## Pete Thomas

kcp said:


> Believe me if I could disable the darn thing, I would have done that a long time ago... don't get me started on that, tho :Rant:


Please do it !!!


----------



## kcp

Pete Thomas said:


> Please do it !!!


he, he... If you know how, Please tell me !!!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

kcp said:


> I'm not sur what's Harri's plan with these articles but whatever it is, it is not ready yet and yes, now and then we got people that don't know what they are doing and click on the "Promote to Article" button at the bottom left of a post (Perhaps thinking it's the reply button) and that explains why we got all kinds of articles that don't make sense.


You are right, Kim:
I thought that the vBulletin content management would have been a solution to some problems. However, it is quite confusing with categories and sections. So after some tinkering I dropped the ball for a while. Shouldn't have open it prematurely.



kcp said:


> Now and then, there are also those idiots (excuse my French) that see an opportunity to publish their Marketplace ads as an article (I keep a very close eye on those, trust me, and I'm very mean with them)


Will have more news on SOTW articles soon.


----------

